# How fast do porcupine puffers grow?



## Aquarius Keeper (Sep 22, 2008)

Anybody raise a pp from a baby? How fast do they grow?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I raised one from 1.5in to almost 4in in less then 1 year. it's not recommended for anything less then 100g as they can get up to 15in.


----------



## Aquarius Keeper (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks!

Yeah, I know how big they get, I'm just wondering how fast. I live in a 10x12 foot apartment (thats bedroom, kitchen and living room) and I've somehow managed to fit 6 aquariums and 2 terrariums into the space, but I'm definitely out of room.

I am committed to moving into a larger space in the next 6-12 months which means I can do some upgrades - I have a 150g in storage for my turtle, which frees up her current 50g, and it's likely that I'll also buy another large aquarium in that time-span as well (the used aquarium market in Los Angeles is definitely buyer-friendly.)

So, you know, I'm just trying to plan ahead...

I saw a baby Holo-puffer in a store last night with amazing eyes and it set my heart pounding...


----------

